# Laptop geschwindigkeit



## MasterLutz (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir ein Laptop holen.
Ich wollt ein Laptop der über 3,0Ghz schnell ist, aber ich finde meißtens nur 1,73 usw.
Hab von einem Freund erfahren das die aber eine höhere Leistung haben.Kann man das irgendwie umrechnen oder wie kann ich herrausfinden wie schnell der wirklich ist?
Danke 
Mfg..


----------



## Caliterra (5. Dezember 2005)

Eine Umrechnungszahl für Notebookprozis. gibt es nicht.

In Bezug auf die Geschwindigkeit kommt darauf an ob Du von AMD oder Intel CPU´s redest.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber für AMD sind 1,73 *GHz* schnell.
Für Intel *Mobile* weiss ich das wenn Du ne ATI X700 Grafikkarte hast solltest Du so ca. 2 GHz haben.

Du solltest auch auf den Cache des CPU´s achten. 2MB für Intel CPU´s ist da normal.


----------



## MasterLutz (6. Dezember 2005)

Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich finde keinen Intel über 2.5Ghz bei AMD gibts 3,7Ghz usw..
Also ich hab jetzt ein 2Ghz pc(AMD) und ich will das der laptop aufjedenfall schneller is als mein PC.Mindestens 3.0Ghz aber ich weiß net wie ich so einen finden soll!
Da hab ich immer Intel Prozessoren gesehen die grad mal 1,73 oder so etwa hatten.Ich dachte die sind dann schlechter als mein PC.
Ich will auch die neuesten Spiele drauf spielen!Da weiß ich net so genau ob die dann auch gehen.
Wär schön wenn ihr mir was genaues sagen könntet!
Danke 
MFG


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Also Ich haben n Toshiba Satellite p20 304 oder so ähnlich, das Mschinchen läuft mit nem Pentium IV auf 3,00 Ghz.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. Dezember 2005)

Die Centrinos, Intels Notebookprozessoren (oder zumindest eine Serie), haben naturgemäß eine niedrigere Taktrate um Strom zu sparen und weniger Wärme abzugeben.
Durch den großen Cache sind sie erfahrungsgemäß aber trotzdem recht schnell. Wie genau in Relation zu einem Pentium 4 Desktopprozessor kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber grundsätzlich sind sie nicht dafür ausgelegt, damit die aktuellsten Spiele zu spielen (allein schon wegen der Grafikkarte nicht).
Es gibt aber durchaus Notebooks mit Pentium 4 Desktopprozessoren. Diese haben dann zumindest die Prozessorleistung eines Desktops. Von Laufzeit und Geräuschentwicklung darfst du dir allerdings nichts Tolles erwarten...


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ja, wie gesagt, Ich habe auch so einen P4 im Laptop.

Wenn nicht genügend Luft an die Lüfter kommt, schält er nach ein paar Minuten ab, wegen der Hitze. Hat halt Vorteile und Nachteile..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## MasterLutz (11. Dezember 2005)

Hey..
ich hab jetzt ein laptop gefunden der mir gefällt...
könnt ihr mir sagen wie ihr den findet..
denkt ihr das hat eine gute leistungmir gefällts eigentlich

Link: http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20051215.p.TARGA_AMD_Turion_64_MT34.ar14


----------



## loetmann (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

leider ist unter dem Link nichts zu sehen, ich würde eher auf die Geräuschkulisse achten, dann auf einen eigenen Grafikchip (falls Du spielen willst). Die Geschwindigkeit ist bei heutigen Modellen mehr als ausreichend (abgesehen von Spezialanwendungen).

Ich würde mir einen Laptop beim Fachhändler kaufen-da kannst Du Dir einen guten Eindruck vom Gerät machen (auch nach Pixelfehlern gucken!). Die meisten Aldi-Lidel-billiglapis haben eine doch recht hohe Geräuschkulisse! (da mal die Test div Zeitschrifen lesen!).

*Was* willst Du mit dem Laptop machen?

Ein Gruß


----------



## Grimreaper (11. Dezember 2005)

Die Centrino haben sehr viele niedrigere Taktraten, ja, aber leisten sehr viel mehr pro Takt als normale Pentium 4. Ich hab ein Centrino 1,5 GHz (die ältere Generation) und kann damit ohne Probleme Sachen wie UT2004 spielen, limitiert wird das primär durch meinen Graphikchip (FX5200).
Ein Freund hat ein Notebook mit X700 und 1,7 GHz Centrino (neue Generation) und kann damit selbst NfS Most Wanted mit vollen Details spielen...

Greif also auf jeden Fall zum Centrino wenn du mich fragst, denn du hast damit weniger Wärme (ergo auch weniger lauter Lüfter) und längere Laufzeiten.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Also wenn Ich nochmal wählen könnt, Ich würd den Centrino nehmen ganz ehrlich..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## MasterLutz (11. Dezember 2005)

Also ich will damit die neuesten Spiele mit hoher Grafikeinstellung spielen..und ich brauche es auch zum arbeiten.
 Zum Beispiel NFS Most Wanted, würd das dieser laptop schaffen..das ich alle Einstellungen auf hoch stelle..?

 Also das ist der Laptop!




*Prozessor: AMD Turion**TM** 64 MT34, 1,8 GHz*, 1.024 KB Cache
*Grafikkarte: ATI MOBILITY**TM** RADEON**®** X700, 128 MB DDR-RAM, PCI Express**®*
Inklusive *DVB-T Hybrid-Tuner*
*15.4“ Wide-Screen-Display*:Optimales 16:10 Format (1.280 x 800 Pixel)
*NEC Multinorm DVD+/-RW 4x Dual Layer-Brenner*
*Western Digital**®** 80 GB Festplatte, 5.400 U/min*
*Arbeitsspeicher 1.024 MB DDR RAM 333 / PC2700*
*Flach und leicht: *Nur 2.800 g schwer und 33 mm hoch (ohne Netzteil)
*3 Jahre Herstellergarantie inklusive Pick-Up-And-Return-Service und Hotline*
Das sind halt die wichtigsten Sachen!
  Ok. Wie findet ihr den?
  Denkt ihr der bringt ne gute Leistung?
  Ist die CPU Geschwindigkeit ähnlich wie bei einem normalen PC, oder leistet der mehr?

Wer kann mir helfen plz...

Danke für eure Hilfe..
  MFG


----------



## MasterLutz (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
kann mir wirklich niemand sagen ob ich mit diesem laptop eine gute Wahl treffen würde und mir sagen ob da drauf NFS MW oda so ein neues spiel mit hohen grafikeinstellungen gehen würde?
MFG Danke....


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Wie viel kostet der denn?
Hast evtl. nen Link?

Musst auch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehen.

Klar es gibt bessere, deswegen frag ich nach dem Preis.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (13. Dezember 2005)

Was ist denn das für ein Hersteller und was kostet er?

Von der technischen Leistung her ist er net schlecht und dürfte für kurze Zeit alles mit (fast alles) mitmachen. 
Und wie lang ist die Akkugarantie? Wie lang hält der Akku? Gibts den auch mit 2.0 Ghz?
Hat er GBit Lan und Wlan? Was ist mit Bluetooth? Gibt es ihn nur mit nem 333 FSB oder auch schneller? usw.


----------



## MasterLutz (13. Dezember 2005)

Also ich hab mich doch umentschieden diesen Laptop will ich nicht 1.wegen marke...
und der kostet 1300euro...
also könnt ihr mir vll einen guten Laptop zeigen bis 1300 euro?alos mit dem man alles mit allen einstellungen machen kann?
Oda wenigstens die Komponenten?
Also welche Grafikkarte wäre perfekt oda die CPU Geschwindigkeit
Am besten wär ein gutes Angebot..?
also Danke für die Antworten
MFG...
Cuuz


----------



## MasterLutz (15. Dezember 2005)

Help Plz....................................


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Also die von Toshiba sind qualitativ sehr hoch - Auch von der Leistung. Ich habe eins das hat 800Mhz FSB.

Acer etc. sind auch nicht schlecht.
Von Gericom würde Ich z.B. abraten, weil diese schnell kaputt gehen können.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Tobias K. (15. Dezember 2005)

moin




> Von Gericom würde Ich z.B. abraten, weil diese schnell kaputt gehen können.


Wenn ich ein Toshiba von Tisch hau ist es genau so schnell kaputt!
Begründe/Belege doch bitte mal deine Behauptungen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Sie sind meiner Meinung nach qualitativ nicht so hochwertig, habe nen Bekannten, dem ist der Bildschirm verreckt, der Support ist auch schlecht, hier z.B. ein Artikel.

Aber letztlich ist es halt eine Frage des Geschmacks, sonst könnte ja nur ein Notebookhersteller überleben, weil ja jeder nur das gleiche kaufen würde.


MfG Alexander12

//Edit:


> Wenn ich ein Toshiba von Tisch hau ist es genau so schnell kaputt!


Die halten mehr aus als du denkst.


----------



## Tobias K. (15. Dezember 2005)

moin


Daumen hoch für Alexander12!
Super Begründung...

Erst gehen sie schnell kaputt, dann isses die Qualität und nun ist es nur noch eine Frage des Geschmacks?! Naja, du kennst dich schon aus.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Moment: Schlechte Qualität -> Dann gehts kaputt
So musst denken.


Aber letztlich muss das jeder user selber wissen, so meinte Ich das.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Grimreaper (15. Dezember 2005)

Ich würde auch dazu raten sich ein Markennotebook zu kaufen. Mit Gericom selber habe ich keine persönliche Erfahrung (allerdings bisher nur schlechtes gehört), dafür aber mit Medion. Und das kann selbst bei Sachen wie der Tastatur nicht mit meinem Toshiba mithalten (beim Aldi Notebook biegt die sich beim Tippen arg durch, besonders wenn der Akku draußen ist).

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## JohannesR (15. Dezember 2005)

Ich finde, Samsung hat einen sehr hohen Qualitaetsvermutungseffekt. Ich kenne viele Leute, die so ein Ding haben, und alle sind zufrieden damit...


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

ja, die Samsung-Notebooks sehen auch meist so protzig aus, alles versilbert etc.

Aber Sie sin dnicht schlecht, ja.

Ich habe Mal eins im MediaMarkt gesehen, das war vielleicht schnell.
Mir fällt bloß der Name nicht mehr ein.
Aber die ASUS-Notebooks sind IMO auch im kommen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## JohannesR (15. Dezember 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, die Samsung-Notebooks sehen auch meist so protzig aus, alles versilbert etc.


Silber? Das ist reines Platin...


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich meinte es sieht zumindest so aus.   
Aber es wirkt troetzdem edel.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Johannes Postler (15. Dezember 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde, Samsung hat einen sehr hohen Qualitaetsvermutungseffekt. Ich kenne viele Leute, die so ein Ding haben, und alle sind zufrieden damit...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Habe mein Samsung seit drei Jahren und möchte es auch nicht missen. Das Ding läuft einfach und geht nicht kaputt, obwohl es wirklich schon einige "harte Einsätze" hinter sich hat (von Kraftwerk über Boot bis outdoor).
Mein nächstes wird auch sicher wieder ein Samsung sein.


----------



## loetmann (16. Dezember 2005)

Gericomerfahrung: 
also ich habe eins (500MHz, 128MB-RAM, ATI-Grafik, 6GB Festplatte; so um 2000 gekauft), das einzige Problem war der Lüfter, zum Anfang ging das Teil aufgrund von Überhitzung aus und wurde so gleich nach dem Kauf repariert. Das Ergebnis war ein ständig laufender Lüfter, der hat zwar anfangs nicht gestört aber nach 2-3 Jahren war es in ruhiger Umgebung schon nervig. Da habe ich ihn aber nur noch für Vorführungen und LAN-Partys benutzt, hatte da noch einen normalen PC. Später hab ich meiner Schwester zum Studium ausgeliehen.

In diesem Jahr hatte erst die Festplatte und, nach Einbau einer neuen, der Lüfter seinen Geist aufgegeben. Summasumarum hat er mir doch gute Dienste geleistet (allein die langweilige Zeit in der Bundeswehr, und die Zeit als Dozent) für das damals erhältliche preisgünstigste Gerät.

Geritcomgerüchte:
Ja, das mit dem lauten Lüftern, auch bei anderen späteren Geräten war in verschiedenen Foren zu lesen. 

Fazit:
Wenn möglich das Gerät Probehören, das geht gut wenn man sich das Ding über Internet bestellt - dort ist es möglich das Gerät bei nichtgefallen zurückzusenden. Auch diverse Test sind da hilfreich.

ein Gruß


----------



## MasterLutz (17. Dezember 2005)

Ok, danke für die Antworten!
Aber was mich noch Interressiert:
Wie schnell sollte er sein, würde 1,8Ghz (mobileTechnologie) reichen?
Welche Grafikkarte für Laptops ist die Beste auf dem Markt.
Ich hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Ati, und dabei werd ich auch bleiben!
Also wie sollten die Komponenten sein?
Über die Marke haben wir ja schon viel geredet.
Also ich möchte höchstens 1300euro ausgeben. 
Danke für die Antworten
MFG


----------



## digiTAL (17. Dezember 2005)

Hi MasterLutz,

ein Desktopersatz für unter 1300Eur wirst du wohl nicht finden. Also mein favorite wäre das Acer Aspire 1694WLMi, kostet zwar um die 1400Eur aber für den Preis echt gut ausgestattet und sogar ein bisschen fürs gamen geeignet.

Link zum Online-Shop 

mfg digiTALE


----------



## MasterLutz (18. Dezember 2005)

Hey danke für das Angebot.
Also mit der Grafikkarte könnte man schon sehr gut zocken!
Preis/Leistung find ich auch ganz gut.
Denkt ihr ich könnt damit gut zocken und arbeiten?
Denkt ihr die 2Ghz reichen
Danke
MFG


----------



## Grimreaper (19. Dezember 2005)

IMHO reichen die 2 GHz dicke. Du könntest sogar ein paar 100er sparen wenn du nur den 1,7 GHz Centrino nimmst, da ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis besser und zum Spielen und Arbeiten tuts der auch. Bis der beim Spielen schlapp macht is der Graphikchip eher veraltet denke ich.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## MasterLutz (19. Dezember 2005)

Also die 2,0Ghz sind nicht vergleichbar mit einem Desktop PC^?
  Genau das wollt ich wissen^!!
  MFG
  Danke


----------



## Alexander12 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> Denkt ihr ich könnt damit gut zocken und arbeiten?



Hm.. Also wenn die Leistung zum zocken reicht, reichts zum Arbeiten schon lange - Schau dir z.B. Mal an was für Ressourcen die Spiele benötigen und dann von nem Programm an dem du Arbeitest. Letzteres braucht sicher weniger.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## digiTAL (19. Dezember 2005)

@ MasterLutz

Die mobilen CPU's sind eigentlich mehr oder weniger genauso Leistungsfähig wie ein Desktop CPU, zwar nicht so wie eine Xtreme Edition oder FX. Allein schon bei Pentium M 760 mit 2MB L2 Cache ist der schon echt flink!

Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen !

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Dezember 2005)

Also ich hab auch nen Gericom Laptop und fast keine Probleme damit. Das einzige was war, die DVD/CD-Combo hatte den Geist aufgeben. Wurde aber in ziemlich kurzer Zeit repariert. (War/ist übrigens ein Gerät von Samsung und allen Ketzern gleich mal den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen  )
Im großen und ganzen sind die Toshiba Notebooks keinen Deut besser als die von Gericom (um mal bei dem Vergleich zu bleiben). Was ich teilweise schon gesehen hab, war genauso klapprig wie mein Gericom, mit dem Unterschied, das die Toschibas doppelt so teuer waren.
Und geht man nach dem Support, nehmen sich beide ebenso nichts. Hab schon viele Tests gesehen, bei denen Toschiba mit den schlechtesten Support hat(te).

Bezüglich der Geräuschkulisse bei den Geräten von Medion/Lifetec: ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen. Ein gekannter hatte sich den vorletzten Laptop aus'm Aldi gekauft und ihn dann doch besser am nächsten Tag zurück gebracht


----------



## digiTAL (19. Dezember 2005)

Na also aus dem Aldi hätte ich mir nie ein PC oder Notebook gekauft. Die sind von der Leistung her nich wirklich berauschend. Bei irgendeiner Hardware haben die dort immer eingespart!! Lieber ein paar mehr Euros ausgeben und man hat länger was davon.

Jedenfalls meine Meinung und will keinen auf die Füße treten  ;-] !

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Alexander12 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Also Ich kauf PCs immer noch im Fachmarkt wie z.B. MediaMarkt und Mega Company etc.

Da kriegst anständigen Support, gut sortiert und Markenware meistens.

Ist halt anders als wennst im Aldi zwischen den Milchflaschen etc. nach Hardware suchst.  ;-] 
Ich mags lieber gut sortiert, Ist halt meine Ansicht.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Dezember 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Also Ich kauf PCs immer noch im Fachmarkt wie z.B. MediaMarkt und Mega Company etc.


Media-Saturn und Fachmarkt? Das ich nicht lache
Das ist so in etwa wie feuer und Wasser 
Die haben im MediaMarkt vielleicht Fächer, aber vom Fach ist da keiner. Die versuchen doch eh nur ihr Zeugs an den Mann (um niemanden zu diskrimieren: oder an die Frau) zu bringen


			
				Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da kriegst anständigen Support, gut sortiert und Markenware meistens.


Das ist keine Support was die Leisten sondern nur Kundenruhigstellung. Die Schicken die Artikel sowieso alle nur zum Hersteller nach 3 -4 Wochen kommt das Gerät zurück und wenn du Glück hast funktioniert's dann
[





			
				Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist halt anders als wennst im Aldi zwischen den Milchflaschen etc. nach Hardware suchst.  ;-]
> Ich mags lieber gut sortiert, Ist halt meine Ansicht.
> 
> 
> MfG Alexander12


Ansichtssache, richtig. Wie oben geschrieben, schicket dein s.g. Fachmarkt die Artikel auch bloß zum Hersteller. Also kein Unterschied zu Aldi.
Und abgesehen davon, ist das Preis/LEistungsverhältnis von Aldi-REchner unübertroffen


----------



## digiTAL (20. Dezember 2005)

Ja, da gebe ich recht. Mediamarkt und Co sind in der hinsicht nicht wirklich ein Fachmarkt. Die haben vielleicht sozusagen Grundwissen bei manchen Hardware's aber wenn man genauer fragt dann müssen die auch auf die Verpackung schauen und versuchen die Frage irgendwie zu beantworten.
Wenn sie Glück haben und der Kunde weiß über sowas gar nicht bescheid können die den alles aufschwatzen das sei das beste Gerät *lol*

mfg digiTALE


----------



## NomadSoul (20. Dezember 2005)

[OT]
Also den einzigen Vorteil den ich bei MediaMark, Saturn PC-Spezialist, EP.... etcpp,  sehe ist: Man kann die Geräte ausprobieren. Und nachdem man das getan hat steht einem immer noch frei wieder zu gehen und das Ding im Inet oder bei Aldi/Lidl und konsorten zu kaufen.
[/OT]
und zur Geschwindigkeit von Mobile CPU's wenn Du ned gerade Blender, Maya oder BF2 drauf laufen lassen möchtest reicht das durchaus aus. Da ist eher die Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals, da die Mobilvarianten leider nicht so Leistungsfähig sind wie sie sein sollten.

wenn Du Gamer Laptops suchst versuchs mal bei http://www.alienware.de.


----------



## zioProduct (20. Dezember 2005)

if(MediaMarkt == Fachgeschäft)
   WorldGoCrazy();

Alter was n Witz  Alex, schau dir nochmal den Unterschied zwischen Fachgeschäft, und Elektroverkäufer an 

Media == UltraPro für DVD, wobei ich selbst die meistens im Web bestelle, aber immerhin hat Media nen grosses Sortiment. Wenns mal schnell n game,mp3 player, batterien, dvd-anlage sein soll, ist media das richtige, willst du nen PC,Laptop,Handy, lass die Finger davon... Das MediaMarkt oft billig ist, hat zufolge, das Sie zB bei all den fertig PC's nen schlechteren Chipsatz in Ihren Systemen haben, Vorteil: Hersteller, bringt mit weniger Herstellkosten, ein ähnliches Produkt auf den Markt, wie die HighEndKarte mit dem OrginalChipsatz, und keiner schnallts, weil imho, Kunden die zu Mediamarkt gehen sowiso keine Ahnung von PC's haben, und wenn sehen die Verkäufer dumm aus Also wenn PC --> OnlineShop, oder wirklicher Fachmarkt, und Komponenten kaufen --> selber zusammen bauen. Laptop? Herstellerpage Onlineshop, oder auch wieder Fachmarkt, wobei Fachmarkt auch nicht gleich Fachmarkt ist, wir ham in der Schweiz auch so halb starke ich bin fachmarkt verkäufer zB im MegaShop...

Egal  Just my two cents

so long
ziop


----------

